# Passport & Spouse visa damaged.. New visa or BRP ???



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello everyone..

With a lot of help from you all, I successfully got my spouse settlement visa in November 2014 valid for 33 months...

I am in India currently on a vacation... but unfortunately my passport is completely damaged and the Uk spouse settlement visa page too is completely damaged...

I have scanned copies of the visa though...

I wil be getting a new passport in a couple of days ...

Do i have to apply for a visa all over again or is there is something else that can be done ?? 
I read about somethjng called BRP ( biometric residence permit ) 

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The question is, will you be able to re-enter UK on your damaged visa? And will your airline allow you to fly with a damaged visa? If the answer is no, you have to get your visa reissued in your new passport, and it's called vignette transfer and costs £122. Those who have already been issued with BRP in UK can get replacement BRP visa for a single re-entry into UK, but I don't think this is applicable to you.
I suggest you make an enquiry on https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot Joppa for the prompt reply... 

The answer to your questions regarding the visa damage is No.. the visa is completely and totqlly damaged and cannot be used...
now regarding this vignette transfer, how do i apply and where and how long qoukd it take ???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to apply online, pay, give biometrics (in most cases) and submit your passport and any other supporting documents (such as your damaged passport or police report about damage) and when issued, vignette will be placed in your new passport. 
Reason for visit – select other
Visa type – select others
Visa sub type – vignette transfer.
It will probably take up to 2 weeks.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Joppa, if I might ask a question in a similar vein; if I need to renew my US passport, will I be able to transfer the visa to the new passport for a fee, or is it best to just carry both passports until applying for FLR(M) in a couple of years? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you just have a visa in your passport and not BRP, you can just carry both passports, as transfer of condition (in the form of new BRP) costs £183 or £583 by same-day service (and you still have to wait up to a week for postal delivery). If you already hold BRP and there have been no material changes in your new passport, such as change of name, you don't need new BRP and can just travel with BRP and new passport.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's just a visa, not BRP... I was thinking of changing my husband's in the near future, and thus my US passport would have to be renewed in my new name. I suppose it would make sense then to get a BRP in my new name as well?


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks again Joppa, but then i am not in the UK currently.. I am in india ... is the procedure still the same as the above mentioned by you ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

clever-octopus said:


> It's just a visa, not BRP... I was thinking of changing my husband's in the near future, and thus my US passport would have to be renewed in my new name. I suppose it would make sense then to get a BRP in my new name as well?


If you change your name in your new passport, you must notify UKVI but you don't need to get BRP. You should then travel with both passports and possibly marriage certificate.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

That's straightforward, thank you Joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rummy298 said:


> Thanks again Joppa, but then i am not in the UK currently.. I am in india ... is the procedure still the same as the above mentioned by you ??


That's the procedure for Mumbai.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello again.... ì have another doubt and hopefully the last... you mentioned applying online... but what form do I have to fill ?? 
I have a form caled TOC .. is that the one or do i have to fill something else ?? 

I'd be very grateful if you give me the exact link ( if it is jot too much effort for you , please ..else jùst the name of the form would do )

Thanks a lot


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone ??? ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, TOC and Vignette Transfer.


----------

